# March 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:

 [ img ] paste url here [ /img]

 done without the spaces. Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


 So don't be shy - start nominating (just please remember to check the post dates on the thread before nominating).


----------



## fokker

Pbertner - Robberfly silhouette

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/275590-madagascar-part-xv.html


----------



## Hemza

*mod edit* you cannot nominate your own work for photo of them month.


----------



## fokker

Please re-read the rules Hemza, you can't nominate yourself.


----------



## Hemza

oh !!!sory
and thnX ^_^


----------



## mishele

*MReid*
Finished up Takara's shoot.


MReid said:


>


----------



## mishele

Mike Lamb
Abstract



Mike Lamb said:


>


----------



## momo3boys

Circle of Gulls by RxForB3

Circle of Gulls | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I can't get the link to work....


----------



## momo3boys

http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr60/scorpion_tyr/IMG_9210e20.jpg

11 by scorpion_tyr (It didn't have a name)


----------



## momo3boys

nocatch-low by keips66






http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/276059-kraft-end-hunger-bowl-t-park-sf.html


----------



## momo3boys

If someone wants to fix those for me, I would appreciate it. When I 'right click' I don't get 'properties' as an option so I"m not sure what to do..


----------



## djwisely

_mod edit - you cannot nominate your own work_


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Who won the last POTM? looks like it's a three way tie. Is there a cutoff when voting ends? If not, there should be,.


----------



## Sibel

_*mod edit - you cannot nominate your own work*_


----------



## Compaq

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/278518-water-fall-disney-land.html



vipgraphx said:


>


----------



## Compaq

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/278703-baby-ducks.html#post2549405




ShootFL said:


> View attachment 5292


----------



## tj040

_*mod edit - you cannot nominate your own work*_


----------



## Overread

NOTICE 
Hardly anyone this month left links nor references to their nominations in the nominated photo threads. Please respect the photographer(s) that you nominate and give them a post in the original thread stating that you've nominated their photo and giving a link to the thread here. 

Also several photos do not have links to their threads, if the people that nominated them could give me links I'll add them to the voting thread.


----------

